# 02 A4 throwing strange codes?



## reevealec (Mar 30, 2012)

Hello, I've been getting a secondary air injection fault for about a month now. thought that was fixed with some new hoses valves and clamps. last week mil light came on again for 16804 (p0420-002) Cat below efficiency, 17887 (p1479-008)Brake boost mechanical fail and 16795 (p0411-002) secondary air fault. Today when I checked codes i got (with my Mac scanner, didn't have Ross Tech handy) p1880, p0088 Fuel rail pressure high and p00f2 ? The scanner locked up and cleared the codes before I had the chance to scan Audi specific codes. My question is on the latter codes I am not familial with the p1880 (Google search revealed start clutch control valve failure, I think could be caused by low battery voltage on start up) and have never seen anything like the p00f2, has anyone had any experience with these or have any clue what they are? The only time I have had this amount of random codes in such a short period it was a defective battery (I will test it when I go to work on Monday) but mine was replaced about two months ago. 
Thanks for any help available,
Alec


----------

